# What TOS Space Station K-7 models are out there?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What K-7 models are out there, other then the old AMT kit?

I seem to remember Griff working on a small scale one that was very screen accurate,

and someone else working on a much larger resin kit, 

but the searches I've done are turning up way too many hits,
none of which so far have shown the two I have seen in the past. 

I'm hoping some of you who have done or know about these 
models can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I recall a large resin kit that was 3 feet across? Resin Illuminati, perhaps? About $300 range and sold as a ceiling lamp. This was last year sometime.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, I was finally able to find a thread in which Griffworks references a Millenium Models, Inc. MMI 1/2500 scale Deep Space Station K-7.

But there are no longer any pics up.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Okay, I was finally able to find a thread in which Griffworks references a Millenium Models, Inc. MMI 1/2500 scale Deep Space Station K-7.


*Millennia Models International* actually. But that's OK, you are not the first to get it wrong. 

I am in the process of bring back the 1/2500 K Class Space Station kit (MMI-1739 - $55.00 USD). Was hoping to have it done by now, but other projects and stuff got in the way. Working on it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> *Millennia Models International* actually. But that's OK, you are not the first to get it wrong.
> 
> I am in the process of bring back the 1/2500 K Class Space Station kit (MMI-1739 - $55.00 USD). Was hoping to have it done by now, but other projects and stuff got in the way. Working on it.


Thanks! 

What is the physical size, at the tallest, and most wide points?

I'm going to be building a display cabinet soon is why I'm asking,
not to nitpick scaling issues. Yours and maybe one other version 
might fit, as the deepest cabinet I can reasonably build is about 20."


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

charonjr said:


> I recall a large resin kit that was 3 feet across? Resin Illuminati, perhaps? About $300 range and sold as a ceiling lamp. This was last year sometime.


That was the RShanko model made to go with his "Ultimate Enterprise".
As he has been banned by most of the hobby and prop boards it's hard to find info about it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

charonjr said:


> I recall a large resin kit that was 3 feet across? Resin Illuminati, perhaps? About $300 range and sold as a ceiling lamp. This was last year sometime.





swhite228 said:


> That was the RShanko model made to go with his "Ultimate Enterprise".
> As he has been banned by most of the hobby and prop boards it's hard to find info about it.


Thanks guys!

While that will be too big to fit in even a 20" x 48" cabinet,

I'd still be interested in any links/pictures/etc someone could come up with.

While I have no idea why the guy has been banned from any of the boards
(doesn't look like he's been banned here),

It would be nice to have all the available, once available, soon to be available info on K-7 physical models 

- even pre-built display pieces like the Franklin Mint Trek stuff, 
though I doubt there is any such thing for the K-7 -

all in one thread.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Just found a version that is supposed to be approximately 18.5" in diameter, it's supposed to be 1/1000th scale.

I think a 1/1000th scale would be about 4 inches larger, but that is a *very* long discussion, and there is little
point in quibbling on the size of something as big and ambiguously scaled as a TOS space station,
besides that, even at 18.5" in diameter it might still be a bit too big for me to fit on a shelf.

At this point exterior accuracy is my main concern.

But I thought I would post a link to Lloyd's thread about it so that the info is accessible from this thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1372762&highlight=K-7+minimodelmadness#post1372762


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What is the physical size, at the tallest, and most wide points?


6.25" x 7" (7.84" dia.) and 4.88" tall.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> 6.25" x 7" (7.84" dia.) and 4.88" tall.


Thanks! :thumbsup:

Now if I can just cajole Griffworks into posting some pics of his buildup.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'd still be interested in any links/pictures/etc someone could come up with.
> 
> ...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but if you are going to deal with Ron, you should know he is banned almost everywhere on the web.

He does good work, but there are issues.

You can PM me if you want further info.

Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

That one's out of my size (not to mention price) range. But it is an interesting kit.

The 18.5" minimodelmadness kit may be the biggest I can fit where I plan on putting it, but even that one might be too big.

Any pics of the millennia kit/buildups from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but if you are going to deal with Ron, you should know he is banned almost everywhere on the web.
> 
> He does good work, but there are issues.
> 
> ...


Thats why I didn't post any contact info. I don't want to be the one who gets someone involved with a problem purchase.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yup, that was it. Interesting....


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

Comet Miniatures.com
(England)

click STAR TREK on left side
click MODEL KITS,top left
click on page 12. At bottom.

K Class Space Station 
(Millennia Models) 1:2500th scale. GRP. Fifteen piece resin kit of the K Class Space Station from the original Star Trek series episode 'The Trouble With Tribbles'. Measures 8" in diameter and includes decals.
Requires construction and painting. US$ 84


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

swhite228 said:


> That was the RShanko model made to go with his "Ultimate Enterprise".
> As he has been banned by most of the hobby and prop boards it's hard to find info about it.


Do yourself a favor; avoid this guy like the plague.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Chuck - I'll have to see what happened to those images. I should have them on my external HD, but if not, I'll dust off the model and take some more. I didn't get the decal placement accurately, tho the model itself is pretty darned accurate, IMNSHO. I'm pretty sure I still have another somewhere in my stash (no, it's not for sale).

There's also the Larson Designs K-7, as mentioned, in 1/1000 scale. I'm not sure how accurately scaled, but it looked pretty close to my eye. I think I paid $100 shipped for mine, which lies unbuilt somewhere in my stash. Lloyd's buildup was quite inspiring. 



mach7 said:


> I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but if you are going to deal with Ron, you should know he is banned almost everywhere on the web.
> 
> He does good work, but there are issues.
> 
> ...


No worries on my part. Ron's reputation isn't the greatest, as he comes across as pretty unstable. I warned him here at HT when he started to go off the rails, but he listened and backed off. Last I heard, he still owed a couple of folks kits or refunds. Haven't heard anything about him in over a year, tho.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Chuck - I'll have to see what happened to those images. I should have them on my external HD, but if not, I'll dust off the model and take some more. I didn't get the decal placement accurately, tho the model itself is pretty darned accurate, IMNSHO. I'm pretty sure I still have another somewhere in my stash (no, it's not for sale).


That would be great! I'd love to see the pics of that, and I'm sure I'm not alone. The ones I had seen before were gorgeous.





Griffworks said:


> There's also the Larson Designs K-7, as mentioned, in 1/1000 scale. I'm not sure how accurately scaled, but it looked pretty close to my eye. I think I paid $100 shipped for mine, which lies unbuilt somewhere in my stash. Lloyd's buildup was quite inspiring.


That's the guy from mini-model madness, right? Is he based in the states?

I do think it's a bit small (by about four inches) to be 1000th scale, but if it weren't I probably couldn't fit it in the display case I'm building anyway, My limit in size depth-wise will be about 20" max. Except for needing to trim a bit off the three arms' length(easy to do), it seems to be very proportionally accurate. Which is the most important thing to me.

It looks like an interesting kit, though I think anyone building it might want to replace the hanger deck with plastruct parts. 

I don't know the exact size of that part on the kit, but there should be hemispheric and or dished plastic domes very near those shapes and sizes - along with a short plastic tube of the right diameter.

The original looks proportionally dead-on in size to the rest of the station, but the resin casted part - at least the one Lloyd received - looks a little distorted. 

The only other thing I would suggest modifying on the kit is the original three arms, which look a bit long. But that's not a big deal at all.

And I should rebuff my own criticism of the hanger bay a bit by saying that it is a kit, and no kit is perfect.

All the hardest to create parts are beautifully done. It looks like a fantastic kit.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RICHjm said:


> Comet Miniatures.com
> (England)
> 
> click STAR TREK on left side
> ...



Thanks for the info!

I'm still working on a computer hutch that will probably take me about another two weeks of spare-time building and staining.

And a couple of more weeks after that to build my display cabinet that
will hold the display cases. 

JohnnyCrash has said he will be re-releasing the kit for sale. I think he is based in Canada and has said it will be about $55 dollars.

Plus the big advantage will be not having to ship it across the pond.

That has gotten _*very*_ expensive lately.

But I still appreciate the heads up.

Anyone who doesn't want to wait for a repop of the kit should snatch it up!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

feek61 said:


> Do yourself a favor; avoid this guy like the plague.


That seems to be the consensus.

No worries for me personally. 

While it looks to me that the guy does excellent work from an artistic standpoint, $400 to $700 dollars for a K-7 is just too much money.

I worked overtime for weeks to be able to buy my $1100 Master Replicas
TOS E, but I don't see dropping $400 for a K-7. 

Plus, even if money were no object, The only way to display it would be to hang it from the ceiling, and that's not too practical as the only room I could do that in I would end up seeing my girlfriend's cats leaping to and dangling from the top of the K-7! :freak:

It seems like Rshanko is one of many artists who have a problem with holding up the business side.

It's a shame as some very talented people end up sabotaging themselves.

There is probably only one way for RShanko to get back to doing some serious selling and for modelers who like his kits and work to be able to comfortably buy them.

Third party dealers like Federation Models, Starship Modelers, CultTVMan, etc.

If he could make a few of each version and sell them to some of the dealers that people know are reliable,

he could actually probably get people(dealers directly, others indirectly)
to buy his stuff again. Maybe once the guy is out of the hole he'll make the people he's wronged whole again.

It doesn't excuse the past, but that way people who do like and can afford such kits could once again buy them with confidence from third party dealers.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay,

I meant to mention Trek Ace as the source of the idea of where to get parts to rebuild the Larson's Design hanger deck.

In Lloyd's thread, someone mentioned he was looking for parts to add the "grain bin" cannister to the AMT K-7 kit, which doesn't have one.

Here's the two posts:



WarpCore Breach said:


> This is a good thread!
> 
> Okay, not to hijack Lloyd's build but I have to say that there is some very useful information in here, especially in the diagrams of the station (as well as the pics of Lloyd's model) that I can use for some modification to my old AMT kit, particularly in the hopper at the rear of the main hull on the station. I've got a tube that will work, the EXACT diameter that I need; but now I need to find a 1" diameter slightly raised ellipse (the part on top of the hopper) and the rounded not-quite-pointy bit on the bottom of the hopper. I've already modded the squarish mount on the big saucer to accept the tube. I've got a couple of ideas for the parts I need but will have to go out an look at a couple of stores to see if they have what I need.
> *. . . *





Trek Ace said:


> WarpCore Breach,
> 
> Plastruct carries everything you need. Here you go:
> 
> ...


So there are parts to add the cannister to the now re-released AMT/R2 K-7.

Obviously, there are other issues with the kit.

Though I am thankful to R2 for re-releasing the kit. They have even added decals and a stand and I don't think either of them were in the first kit.

I'm even thinking of building one, either straight out of the box or with the cannister added.

Yes.

I do know it's wildly inaccurate.

But it might be nice to do a build of something you enjoyed building as a kid,

back when we built stuff just to play with it and spark our imaginations.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Has anyone purchased the reissued R2 K-7 kit?

Thoughts?

Differences between the original and new kit?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Has anyone purchased the reissued R2 K-7 kit?


Yes.




> Differences between the original and new kit?


None, except the decals.




> Thoughts?


Ugh! If you want a model of the K-7 Station, as seen in the Star Trek TOS episode "Trouble with Tribbles"... DON'T BUY THIS KIT!! It has NO resemblance at all with the exception of the over all layout. Everything else, and I mean EVERYTHING, is wrong wrong wrong. And to corrected it, you have to start from scratch. That kit can NOT be built into the K-7 as seen on screen.

Now, if you build it, and call it ANYTHING other than K-7 (from Trek'verse Prime), it's a fine kit. It just needs a little reinforcement on the attachment points of the arms. That joint is a little week. Pretty easy fix really.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> None, except the decals.
> ...



I totally agree the basic symmetry of the pods, cones, and docking bay section are wrong.

If I ever build the kit, it will be out of nostalgia for the one I built and destroyed as a kid.

Like the AMT exploration set and Galileo their K-7 was way off, but as a kid I sill enjoyed them.

We didn't know 95% of what we knew back then, and as a kid we built stuff for fun and to play with it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

It just occurred to me that I've never seen the Remastered Trouble with Tribbles episode.

I'm going to have to watch it later today if I have time.
I'm interested in seeing their take on it. 

Especially considering the version Greg Jein did for that DS9
episode(what the heck was the title of that one?).

Not that I would consider it canon, but I still need to check it out.

Anyone who has seen it already have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Especially considering the version Greg Jein did for that DS9 episode (what the heck was the title of that one?).


Trials and Tribble-ations 





> Anyone who has seen it already have any thoughts on it?


It's damn near perfect as far as I can tell. It is spot on to the original. So... It's good.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> Trials and Tribble-ations[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> It's damn near perfect as far as I can tell. It is spot on to the original. So... It's good.





So the Greg Jein Trials and Tribble-ations and the CBS Remastered version are both spot on then?

I was wondering also how CBS handled the D-7's orbiting the K-7 also, but it will have to wait as I'm about to go out the door.

Hopefully I'll catch the remastered TOS Trouble with Tribbles tonight.

Thanks again for the info, Johnnycrash! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Johnnycrash said:


> Trials and Tribble-ations[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> It's damn near perfect as far as I can tell. It is spot on to the original. So... It's good.




There are some significant differences between the original series' K-7 model and the DS9 one. Most notably is the difference in the number of 'petals', or pie-shaped segments that make up each of the four "sombrero" saucer sections. The original series' model had twelve for each saucer, the DS9 model has eight.

I totally agree that the DS9 model is beautiful. I especially like the addition of the hangar interior with the tiny craft inside.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> The original series' model had twelve for each saucer, the DS9 model has eight.


The original only had 8, as does the GJ version, and the CGI remastered version.

Well, it's really only 6, as the 2 at the "front", and the 2 at the "back" are on the same level, and each make one, double-wide petal. But, it is supposed to be 8 segments.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So does anyone's model kit include the circular UHF style antenna that was on the original TOS filming miniature?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> So does anyone's model kit include the circular UHF style antenna that was on the original TOS filming miniature?


And where might this antenna have been??


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> And where might this antenna have been??


On the canister shaped object on the main hull.

Credit must be given to MGagen for noticing it first, but it's there.

After noticing the UHF style antenna, and the vaguely VHF style main
antenna mast he remarked that at least K-7 could receive both UHF and VHF channels.

Plus when you consider the cathode colored Red, Green, Blue bands on the three ancillary cones as well,

it appears to be a little TV-related inside joke.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> On the canister shaped object on the main hull.


Ah, the Silo. Well, I have never seen such a thing. There are some markings on the Silo, three rectangles. Does that what he means??


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> Ah, the Silo. Well, I have never seen such a thing. There are some markings on the Silo, three rectangles. Does that what he means??


No, there was actually an antenna on there.

I found a post that had the pic in it, but the pic is now gone.

I'm trying to find an image of it for you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, found it!

It wasn't on the canister, but the windowed main cone,

it's visible on this green-screened photo:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=14646

I had forgotten until just now, that there is indeed even what appears to be a recreation
of a dual VHF antenna at the top of the center beacon as well !!!!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> it's visible on this green-screened photo:


Blue-Screen was the normal then. That is a very poor colour reproduction of the image. And then scanned from a book/magazine. So, that green is in fact blue. Or, should be blue.



> I had forgotten until just now, that there is indeed even what appears to be a recreation of a dual VHF antenna at the top of the center beacon as well !!!!


Both the dual VHF and loop UHf are nothing more than photographic artifacts. The loop antenna is a printing error in the colour image. This happens when either static or a liquid on the paper stops the ink being absorbed properly. The dual VHF is most likely a single piece of curved lint on the image's negative or on the lens/shutter of the camera that took the picture.

No other images, and I mean NO other images, support the presence of either VHF or UHF antennas.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Credit must be given to MGagen for noticing it first, but it's there.


I'm sure I wasn't the first to notice it.



Johnnycrash said:


> Both the dual VHF and loop UHf are nothing more than photographic artifacts. The loop antenna is a printing error in the colour image. This happens when either static or a liquid on the paper stops the ink being absorbed properly. The dual VHF is most likely a single piece of curved lint on the image's negative or on the lens/shutter of the camera that took the picture.
> 
> No other images, and I mean NO other images, support the presence of either VHF or UHF antennas.


Really...

And how many other photos have you seen without an optically printed background?

Speaking as someone who's worked in commercial printing for over 30 years, I can assure you these are not press artifacts.

M.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I've seen two. And one is a very decent resolution. And the do-bobs (or the non-technical 'do-dads') are *not* photographic artifacts.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Trek ACE said:


> There are some significant differences between the original series' K-7 model and the DS9 one. Most notably is the difference in the number of 'petals', or pie-shaped segments that make up each of the four "sombrero" saucer sections. The original series' model had twelve for each saucer, the DS9 model has eight.
> 
> I totally agree that the DS9 model is beautiful. I especially like the addition of the hangar interior with the tiny craft inside.





Johnnycrash said:


> The original only had 8, as does the GJ version, and the CGI remastered version.
> 
> Well, it's really only 6, as the 2 at the "front", and the 2 at the "back" are on the same level, and each make one, double-wide petal. But, it is supposed to be 8 segments.


Well, 

I may be old, but I can still count. 

The front petals on both models are meant to represent two petals that are merged along the same-sized section contour. The rear two petals on each model are merged with the cube-shaped connector.

So, again, as can be clearly seen on the original Douglas Aircraft/TOS K-7 parts, there are twelve petals on each of the TOS 'sombrero' sections, and eight on the DS9 (and CGI version):










:wave:


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

MGagen said:


> And how many other photos have you seen without an optically printed background?


I'm not sure what that has to do with anything... 


MGagen said:


> Speaking as someone who's worked in commercial printing for over 30 years, I can assure you these are not press artifacts.





Four Mad Men said:


> Well I've seen two. And one is a very decent resolution. And the do-bobs (or the non-technical 'do-dads') are *not* photographic artifacts.


Well, I guess you are the only two to give that image (or images) any credence. On screen, there was absolutely no hint of either element. A glint, a highlight, a shadow, nothing. And no one else has indicted those antenna in any drawings, blueprints, or models. Greg Jein, who did a fantastic job recreating K-7, never even hinted at them in his model. One would assume that he had access to better reference material than we do. So...






Trek Ace said:


> I may be old, but I can still count.


Apparently. Problem is, you are counting the wrong thing.


Trek Ace said:


> So, again, as can be clearly seen on the original Douglas Aircraft/TOS K-7 parts, there are twelve petals on each of the TOS 'sombrero' sections, and eight on the DS9 (and CGI version):


That image is NOT of K-7. It is of the model of the design proposal for the expandable Moon base modules. Those are NOT the parts used for K-7. K-7 was BASED on this concept by NASA/Douglas Aircraft Company, and when built, had only 8 petals.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

There is no need for anyone to get upset about the issues here.
They are actually an opportunity!

JohnnyCrash, your model has all the major symmetries done perfectly.

You in no way have to defend your work.

The two antennae are very tiny details that I doubt were even intended to
be seen onscreen. Just like the hatch decals on the underside of the TOS E 
saucer.

I would have never noticed them, even having seen a higher res scan of an
old slide if it hadn't been pointed out to me.

Try as I may I can't seem to find that one, but Four Mad Men is right, it exists.

It's from a scan of an old daily clip sold back in '70's by Lincoln Enterprises.
Those slides are very old and their color is degrading, though I'm not convinced
the background was blue. The color might have shifted that much as the slide
aged, but again I can't be sure.

I do know there are higher res scans of the slide out there though.

We talked about it in a thread concerning the K-7 but there seems as though 
a lot of photos, including ones taken by Griffworks of buildups of your model,
somehow have recently disappeared. I'm guessing it may have something to 
do with the website recently changing hands. Many pics may have not survived
a move to a new server. Not sure.

Anyone here have a link to the project that is attempting to scan all the old original daily filmclips from TOS that are floating around?

Chances are they have a high res version.

I was lucky enough to correspond with Richard Datin when I was trying to help Four Mad Men with certain details(mostly scaling) of his 3D model of the K-7.

Richard Datin didn't remember everything about that particular model. But he did remember the two antennae and said he found it humorous at the time. 

It also was built using the Douglas Aircraft parts, the center, large hub he remembered modifying but couldn't remember the details of what modifications he made, most notably he didn't remember what I've come to call the canister.

But he very clearly remembered the two antennae. I meant to write him back and ask whose idea it was but completely forgot. Unfortunately that is impossible now. 



But again, while this is all interesting information, it in no way detracts from the quality of the beautiful model you have constructed.

Consider it an opportunity! If you add those two tiny details yours will be the only model to have done so since Richard Datin's !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone here have a link to the project that is attempting to scan all the old original daily filmclips from TOS that are floating around?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, Johnnycrash,

I just noticed you had intended to post some pics at the end of your post that aren't visible to me on my PC. I'm not sure if it's just me or if anyone else can see them.

Again, you are a master craftsman who has done tremendous work!
Please don't take any of this info to be a negative reflection on any
of your accomplishments.

That was never my intention when I brought up the subject of the two antennae.

These details may not even be practical to add at 1/2500th scale.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I just noticed you had intended to post some pics at the end of your post that aren't visible to me on my PC. I'm not sure if it's just me or if anyone else can see them.


WTF?? I just saw them there. They where there, and now they are gone... 




> That was never my intention when I brought up the subject of the two antennae.


Thank you for the kind words. I try, and it's nice to know that on occasion, I seem to succeed. 

And I didn't take any of the, uh, lively conversation as an attack on me, or my product(s). I just never ever heard of these details before, let alone seen them. So...



> These details may not even be practical to add at 1/2500th scale.


Very doable at 1/2500. I mat even have something in my spare PE bin that would work.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Anyone here have a link to the project that is attempting to scan all the old original daily filmclips from TOS that are floating around?


Seems kind of silly, but here I am answering my own post.

The website I mentioned I found. It's at:

http://startrekhistory.com/index2.html

But no joy on finding a higher res clip of the pic above. 

I know we had a dang link to it posted somewhere in a previous K-7 thread, but it no longer appears to be there. 

BTWay, the startrekhistory.com project seems like a good endeavor if any of you guys have any particularly rare clips you may have bought from Lincoln Enterprises or Trek conventions back in the '70's.

Personally though, I would feel much more comfortable sending them high res scans that they could then clean up rather then the actual slides.

Today is the first day I've gone to that site in years.
If they are scanning and cleaning up slides sent in to them, there doesn't seem to be more of them actually being posted there.

Maybe they have done tons more but haven't had the time to put them up, or maybe no one is sending anything they deem worthy of posting. 

Or I'm missing some sections they've done done in the last couple of years and I'm just not seeing them.

It's definitely a worthwhile idea and I recommend anybody who has old TOS slides and a backlight scanner capable of high res slide scans to at least send them scans - if not the actual slides.

There has to be someone who saved the higher res version of the pic above of the K-7 infront of the color matting screen. 

If any of you guys come across it, please post it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay guys,

I had thought Richard Datin's website was gone.

I had remembered it as www.startrekman.com

but in fact it is www.startrekman.us !!!!

So it is still up.

It's sparse and only has five pages, but it's worth a look as well as saving the info.
It probably could go at anytime, now that he is no longer with us.

Rest In Peace and Godspeed, Mr. Datin!

You and your work will be remembered.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

MGagen said:


> And how many other photos have you seen without an optically printed background?





Johnnycrash said:


> I'm not sure what that has to do with anything...


When the blue screen tint is processed into the matte, it is usually pinched in a bit in order to eliminate a blue halo around objects. Small, thin details at the edges often close up, making them invisible in the composited shot. 

The antennas were meant to show up on screen by builder Richard Datin, but no doubt the effects house folks were not surprised when they dropped out of the finished footage.

It is no surprise that they are only visible in unprocessed shots.

M.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thought I would post this interesting link for nostalgia sake.

I know the kit isn't perfect, but the info could be applied to a similar or smaller scaled K-7 as well.

http://www.round2models.com/workbench/lighting-k7


Again, I know now about all it's imperfections. But I still remember fondly 
building it as a kid.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, for a ton of source material on the K-7,

everyone should check out FourMadMen's K-7 thread,

titled TOS K-7 Space Station, the Four Mad Men Version.



While it primarily deals with his construction of a 3D model,

it contains a ton of TOS source material posted by countless
members who came together throughout the thread with info.

I believe his 3D model is dead-on in terms of symmetries.

He added a couple of embellishments,

such as some extra windows on the hanger deck module,

and he drew rings on the arms that were not visible on 
the TOS original filming miniature but would have been
there if the station had been designed to unfold from
a more compact configuration,

but those are just artistic license decisions that don't
detract from the accuracy of the contours and symmetries
in the least.

Plus again, countless people helped with source materials.
Materials that I feel anyone who is interested in the K-7 will find
interesting.

The thread is a great example of what can be done at Hobbytalk
when people with skills such as FourMadMen get together with
other members and share info, ideas and source materials.

Beautiful 3D model that I'm going to ask he post the latest
renders of in his thread.

Here's the thread!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101953&highlight=Deep+Space+Station


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Also, here is a link to Lloyd Collin's buildup of a K-7 kit that is supposed to be roughly 1/1000th scale.

I think it's a few inches too small for that scale, but it's still a great model once you shorten the arms a bit and polish up the really, really, roughly cast "hockey puck"
-like structure that contains the hanger bay.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=136827


----------



## captmac (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

I'm the webmaster of STH.com, and we do except scans if they are hi-res (300dpi+) and at least 4000 px's wide. There are free services online in which you can transfer files that are too large for convention email. Obviously, having the slides to scan is preferred as it gives us more quality control. Depending on the volume of slides sent the turn around in sending them back is quite fast, usually the next day or so. Its the restoration that takes time. 

The last update to the site was this past April 16, with an interview of Jeff Bond of Lalaland records, who put together the 15 CD set of the original series background music. Model wise, got to the menu and under Production select Models:The Enterprise. You might find some shots there you've not seen before.

Like you we'd like to update the site on a more timely and consistent basis, but its a hobby, and life has a tendency of putting the site on the back burner. 

If you go to the site and shoot me an email I can put you on the mailing list for the next site update. 

Best,

Curt


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's a webarchive backup of the good ole' IDIC page,
that has some good shots of Greg Jein's version of the
K-7, and much much much more stuff!

The IDIC page. A perennial favorite!

The IDIC page lives!

Long live the IDIC page!

http://web.archive.org/web/19990202020121/http://members.aol.com/idicpage/main.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

captmac said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> I'm the webmaster of STH.com, and we do except scans if they are hi-res (300dpi+) and at least 4000 px's wide. There are free services online in which you can transfer files that are too large for convention email. Obviously, having the slides to scan is preferred as it gives us more quality control. Depending on the volume of slides sent the turn around in sending them back is quite fast, usually the next day or so. Its the restoration that takes time.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I definitely understand about the real life thing getting in the way sometimes.

I purchased a few hundred small slide cuts without holders and found
out that there weren't many of interest in the first hundred or so so I pretty much gave up on them.

I wasn't promised much by the seller so I can't complain. I don't think he had even opened the envelopes and looked at them himself, except for one envelope on ships.

If I find some worthwhile I'll at least send along scans.
I know you don't want dozens or more of very common clips mailed or
even emailed to you unsorted.

You would quickly become awash in more clips then you could sort through, muchless restore.

I have a backlit cannon scanner that I know can do 1200dpi optically without interpolation.
Would interpolation help or hurt your filtering process, I'm wondering?


Thanks again to you, Curt. For both your time and what you are doing to
preserve Star Trek history.


Anyone else who is interested, this is a very worthwhile project.
You can read about it here:

www.startrekhistory.com


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Here are a few pics I have on my 'puter. Click the thumbnail for a larger image. 


This is the completed buildup, as it appeared at the Federation Models table at WonderFest 2007. 



To give an idea of the size of the kit. This is a modified ERTL TOS Enterprise that I was playing around with at the time this was taken.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Thanks Griff!

That is a beautiful model. 

As I remembered, all the symmetries are dead on.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I did notice, however, that the connection point for the "canister" is different on the Greg Jein version.

The only basic modification Datin remembered making to the "shelled" part of the main module of that Douglas Aircraft parts he was given was completing the uncovered display parts with sheet styrene so it was enclosed and adding the cones and antennae on top.

So chances are the point where the canister was attached was unmodified; and looked just like the connection points on the smaller shelled hubs. In fact, the larger center hub that was used for the center section is described as a detail model for the smaller ones.

Here's a link to a pic of it: 
http://www.cloudster.com/RealHardware/SIVBStage/Models/Display09.jpg


Phil Broad was also able to locate and post a few pages of schematics for the original launch configuration design as well. Not sure what thread it is in however.

Instead of the straight block configuration that exists on the three other arms Greg Jein went with a bending tube like extension from the canister towards the cone.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Here are a few pics I have on my 'puter. Click the thumbnail for a larger image.
> 
> 
> This is the completed buildup, as it appeared at the Federation Models table at WonderFest 2007.
> ...



BTWay, what scale is that Ertl TOS Enterprise?


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

chuck_p.r. said:


> btway, what scale is that ertl tos enterprise?


1/2500


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Johnnycrash said:


> 1/2500



That does make sense based on the station measurements you gave earlier.

I was thinking it might possibly be one of the Enterprises from the original AMT three piece space craft. While that one didn't have a stated scale, according to the box it was 7.125" long, which makes that one a hair under 1600 scale.

The one in the pic is probably from an older 3 Enterprises kit, I think they had a 1/2500th scale set of those.

So this thread doesn't go too far afield from all things K-7, I'm going to start a seperate thread about the "STAR TREK CADET SERIES TOS ERA SHIP SET." All in 1/2500th scale.

It's been out for a few weeks but I haven't seen a lot of coverage of it.


----------

